# new snakes from the Hamm show in Germany.



## metallica (Sep 17, 2006)

bought myself 2.4 Sistrurus catenatus edwardsii. hey you need something when you don't have the space to house "real" rattlers.


----------



## Arietans (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice snake.

I wish I could get hold of some of those *sigh*


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice snake
If you mean "real" as in Crotalus - there are species smaller then Sistrurus catenatus.
Crotalus v. nuntius are one of them


----------



## metallica (Sep 18, 2006)

next on the list is Crotalus ravus ravus. not only crotalus but from Mexico to top it off!


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 18, 2006)

metallica said:


> next on the list is Crotalus ravus ravus. not only crotalus but from Mexico to top it off!


But looks like Sistrurus (large head scales) which its recently was transfered from.
Nice species however. Once one of the most common rattlers in captivity (like catenatus or barbouri nowadays) in Sweden, now there are only a few.


----------



## metallica (Sep 18, 2006)

yep, knew that. you stiil keep rattlers now?


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 18, 2006)

Not right now. I enjoy them in the wild instead


----------



## metallica (Sep 18, 2006)

that is what we did looking for spiders in Malaysia. gives you a diffrent view on keeping spiders at home.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 18, 2006)

True. After see them in the wild the desire to keep them in a glass box goes away a little
What did you find in Malaysia?


----------



## metallica (Sep 18, 2006)

Coremiocnemis sp fraser hill
Coremiocnemis valida
Coremiocnemis cunicularia
Lyrognathus robustus
"Lampropelma violaceopes"
Selenocosmia sp
Cyriopagopus sp "blue"

at least 3 kind of scorpions
millipedes
centipedes
vinegeroons
whipscorpions

and perhaps the best:


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice list! Is that a Elaphe taenura?
Any vens?


----------



## metallica (Sep 18, 2006)

Elaphe taeniura ridleyi the bat eating one.

only venemous we found were in snake temple Penang (does not have anything to do with a temple anymore... just a tourist attraction.. not really worth the time to visit. go to the butterflyfarm on Penang instead!)


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 19, 2006)

Would love to go to Malaysia / Singapore one day. Did you go to that island? ...forgot the name...but its a famous one. 
Been in Thailand but didnt really make an effort to herp then, was there for the thaiboxing
Saw some herps there, mostly monitor lizards which was cool


----------



## metallica (Sep 20, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> Would love to go to Malaysia / Singapore one day. Did you go to that island? ...forgot the name...but its a famous one.


Penang perhaps? that is the island where the snaketemple is.


----------



## metallica (Sep 20, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> Been in Thailand but didnt really make an effort to herp then, was there for the thaiboxing


isn't Holland the place to go when it comes to top fighters?


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 20, 2006)

metallica said:


> isn't Holland the place to go when it comes to top fighters?


The dutch sure have a bunch of good fighters now and in the past (Ramon "The Diamond"  Dekkers!) aswell do other european countries but there are loads of top fighters in Thailand and since its their national sport its no wonder 
If you havent been to Rajadamnoern or Lumphini Stadium  in Bangkok - go next time and enjoy! Its a unbelievable athmosphere and the action in the ring is amazing!


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 20, 2006)

metallica said:


> Penang perhaps? that is the island where the snaketemple is.


Maybe. Ill have to look it up


----------

